# albatross or an eagle.  i had a good couple of arguments about this one



## Excolis (11 Aug 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/MapleLeaf/vol_9/vol9_19/919_08.pdf

or

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/news/2006/05/01_e.asp

I just had a few good arguments about this with a few airforce personel.   just wanted to point out that the army guy was right.  its an eagle. 


Edited for Spelling....


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Aug 2006)

The Eagle is a scavenging opportunistic whore with a squeaky voice, the Albatross is a great flyer, but clunky on land. Frankly I like the Albatross better.


----------



## pronto (11 Aug 2006)

Either way, they soar above the real fray, crapping on the rest of us...  

 ;D

PS: An air force type told me that one a long time ago... so don't take offense


----------



## Excolis (11 Aug 2006)

LOL   Good points gents   put a smile on my face before lunch


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Aug 2006)

Of course the Albatross soars behind navy vessels to see what scraps are being tossed and hopes that some fry are churned to the surface, or perhaps it’s just fun.  ;D


----------

